# HELP! Worms!



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

I came home from work to find an odd worm crawling on my glass.. I am only just guessing that this was pooped out by one of my frogs due to it being on the glass. That is just a guess though. I hope not, it is pretty good in size. 

This is in my 55g leuc tank.. 5 leucs.. all came from brians.. 99% of the plants came from junglebox.net other than one brom from walmart.. brom is old and has been in this tank from the start.. tank is roughly 3-4 months old.. frogs have never been out of it.. havent seen this worm in any of my other tanks.. it may have crawled up the glass itself but I am not sure. Tank has been around 76 degrees... humidity between 70-80 at all times.. no other signs of anything odd.. frogs are doing okay and eating okay and sleeping.. none looking skinny or different. 

Here is the best pic I can get:


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Nemerteans


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks ed. Bittersweet. I am relieved knowing my frogs are okay but looks like you cant get rid of them. And spread easily.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

They are very difficult to get rid of.. so far I have been able to avoid aquiring them but a friend of mine has them in his tanks. They seem to mainly arrive with plants so I'm fairly careful about which plants I use. 

Ed


----------



## Psycho_God (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi,
I have the same problem, I have tried “Salifert Flatworm Exit” but only on a few of them.. they die almost instantly.
Next step is to see if the frogs will die too, I will try it on some froglets with SLS, whey have to die anyway.. 

Regards


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The active ingredient is Levamisol and it is possible to overdose the frogs if they are in contact with it. See for example Levamisole - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

In general it isn't considered good practice to attempt to cure infestations by drenching your enclosure since unless you can fully submerge everything you are unlikely to kill all of the worms and this can result in resistence in not only the nemerteans but other parasitic worms that the frogs may have.


----------

